# Viareggio/Lucca



## Luce00 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi There,

Is there anyone in the Viareggio/Lucca area that would be interested in meeting up for a glass of wine and a chin wag? My husband and I are looking to move next year but are coming for another Holiday in July. we would really like some advice about moving to Italy/Work/Lifestlye etc.. We are English, early 30's, and live near London at present. would love to hear from anyone who has made the move!! Thanks Lucy


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

viareggio looks very nice, interested what others have to say on the city


----------



## Paulitalo (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Lucy,

Whilst I've never lived in Italy I have an Italian father and a holiday home near Lucca. Not sure how much I can help but I'mjust down the road in Robertsbridge so if you and your husband want to meet up for a chat then I'd be happy to oblige.

Regards, Paul


----------



## DeeS (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello, I live in Lucca and would be happy to meet up with you for a glass of wine and a chat. I have an London born friend who has lived in Italy for 20+ years who will be visiting me from Novara the weekend of July 11 (Elton John concert here in Lucca), and she would probably be happy to chat with you, too. You can reach me at [email protected]. Maybe we can meet Sunday, July 12 here in Lucca?


----------



## nazarena (May 16, 2015)

Hi, my name is Nazarena, I'm 40 and I live in the center of Lucca. I speak English very well (I'm studying for the Cambridge Advanced Exam at the moment).
I'll be happy to answer all your questions about my town.


----------

